# Backyard Grill Wireless From Wally World



## morkfrompork (Apr 10, 2015)

For under $20, this thing kicks butt(pun)....


----------



## dr k (Apr 12, 2015)

MorkFromPork said:


> For under $20, this thing kicks butt(pun)....



Going to wally world to check it out.  I can't even find it online out of 21 pages of therms.  I gave up after 7 pages.  Some stores carry different things.  I'll check the grill area and kitchen accessories.  Where did you find it?  I wish it was a braided cable.

-Kurt


----------



## morkfrompork (Apr 12, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Going to wally world to check it out.  I can't even find it online out of 21 pages of therms.  I gave up after 7 pages.  Some stores carry different things.  I'll check the grill area and kitchen accessories.  Where did you find it?  I wish it was a braided cable.
> 
> -Kurt


For whatever reason, their web page dosen`t show it--but there it is in the BBQ stuff.

Still under $20.

The ones they sell now *DO HAVE A  BRAIDED CABLE........*


This is what Wal Mart is selling for under $20.


----------



## dr k (Apr 12, 2015)

MorkFromPork said:


> For whatever reason, their web page dosen`t show it--but there it is in the BBQ stuff.
> Still under $20.
> The ones they sell now *DO HAVE A  BRAIDED CABLE........*
> http://www.amazon.com/BACKYARD-GRILL-WIRELESS-GRILLING-THERMOMETER/dp/B009B891F2
> This is what Wal Mart is selling for under $20.



:sausage::yahoo: Holy crap!  $15.47 and matches my Thermowand degree by degree 32* ice water to 212* boiling water. It's fast! Reads every 2 seconds. 100 ft. Recption. Amazing for the price. I'll have to post pics of this black one. Simple to use. Now to see how long it last. The whole unit is less than buying a Maverick replacement probe some places.   Unbelievable!  Great find MorkFromPork! Thanks for the tip.


----------

